# Makeup artist's skills?



## hundove (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello,
to apply to department store counters as a Makeup artist, what kind of skills are required?
Do you have to have a cosmetology license or have taken a course in makeup or something?
What kind of makeup background should you have?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 3, 2006)

It helps if you have some sort of retail experience in your background, not necessarily MAKEUP retail, but some sort of selling experience.  

Also some counters/MAC stores require you to have some sort of background as a MA etc before applying or have had a job in the "industry" first...  I know Nordstrom didn't want to hire me for a MAC Counter position bc I didn't have previous Makeup Retail exp.  But my MAC Freestanding store DID hire me even though I have no retail or makeup experience beyond doing some freelance makeup for friends etc.


----------

